
Winamp Skin Museum - refresher
https://skins.webamp.org
======
stevesycombacct
A "level up" moment in my life was freshman year when a roommate pointed me to
DI.fm to explore electronic music streams. The default client to load the
stream at the best bitrate was Winamp, which opened me to an entire world of
1. the music I was looking for before Pandora/Spotify/etc existed, and 2.
skinnable, user-friendly software.

Those were good times.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
These skins really whip the llama's ass.

------
xd1936
This live in-browser preview (powered by Webamp[1]?) is amazing

1\.
[https://github.com/captbaritone/webamp](https://github.com/captbaritone/webamp)

------
drewcoo
Does the mention of a "skin museum" bother anyone else?

